# Colnago EPQ



## Raymond8Pistons (Jun 24, 2002)

I received this picture of my EPQ; it was taken just prior to shipment. I will send more pictures after I receive the frame and also after I build out the bike.


----------



## Salsa_Lover (Jul 6, 2008)

I have to say those stays look more "traditional" as they are thiner, closer to the steel look.

would you have preferred that or the sword-shaped EPS stays ?


----------



## Raymond8Pistons (Jun 24, 2002)

I originally ordered an EPS because I liked the shape of the stays better than the C59. Now I have a C59/EPQ with round tubes rather than the shaped tubes that are a feature of the C59. I must admit that the EPQ I am getting does look good. I am glad I had the stays and fork painted in their entirety.


----------



## onefour02 (Jan 7, 2009)

i still regret taking too long to consider. now i can no longer get my EPS in PRZA.


----------



## Ride-Fly (Mar 27, 2002)

She looks AWESOME. Faema red, Sarroni red, and Molteni orange are all great schemes.

The EPQ has round main triangle tubes (like the EPS) with a C59 rear end? In any case, I'm sure it will ride like a dream.


----------



## ronderman (May 17, 2010)

Looks great!!!!! Can you say when you ordered it? I made my order back in November and it's killing me to wait. I really want to get the bike already.

Let us know ho it rides, too.


----------



## Raymond8Pistons (Jun 24, 2002)

I ordered an EPS on September 16, 2010. I learned in late February that the EPS was discontinued and I would get an EPQ in its place. It will be just about 8 months by the time I actually receive the frame. I am still trying to decide what wheels to use, a set of Campagnolo Hyperon Two Ultra's or my Edge 68mm deep rims on White Industry hubs. The low rim height of the Campagnolo rims would be in keeping with a traditional look. I still have a few days to decide. Colnago America told me that this frame will be the first one shipped to North America. I hope you do not have to wait for 8 months.


----------



## nicensleazy (Aug 3, 2008)

Well done - the photo looks great. The EPQ looks great. When I see it at the factory this year, I was only in black. Looking forward to the pics!


----------



## Raymond8Pistons (Jun 24, 2002)

I received an email from Colnago America letting me know that the frame will be at the bike shop tomorrow. I will send more pictures after I bring the frame home.


----------



## Raymond8Pistons (Jun 24, 2002)

*Colnago EPQ Pictures*

I have received my EPQ. I have posted pictures as well. The top tube is interesting. It tapers in diameter from front to back as has been reported before. The tube also has a flat area on both the top and bottom of the tube that is about 12mm wide. The picture showing the seat post clamp shows that the lug also has been molded to accept the flattened tube (both top and bottom). The flat area stars at a point about 50mm behind the end of the head tube lug. I cannot feel any reinforcing material inside the tube. The down tube does have three reinforcing ribs on the inside of the tube. Does the C 59 have the same feature on its top tube or is this tube configuration unique to the EPQ? The white seat post clamp came as standard with the frame. More pictures to follow when the build is completed.


----------



## tidi (Jan 11, 2008)

*beautiful*

that is lovely congratulations on your purchase. whats it weigh?
regards


----------



## nicensleazy (Aug 3, 2008)

Words cannot express the stunning looks of this frame. Superb photographs and a superb Colnago! We salute you !


----------



## chaulk61 (Jan 20, 2009)

Do you have a golf course in your backyard?????

(Stunning frame, by the way)


----------



## Raymond8Pistons (Jun 24, 2002)

Yes, I am fortunate to have a golf course for a neighbor.


----------



## icsloppl (Aug 25, 2009)

Uber Sweets :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## DeejayBooboo (Sep 4, 2011)

Beautiful frame! I went to an LBS today and they have one brand new 2010 EPS frame at a good price. Should I get the new EPQ or get the EPS? This will be my first Colnago high-end bike. At the moment I have a 2011 Colnago Ace.


----------



## Raymond8Pistons (Jun 24, 2002)

I really like my EPQ. The ride and quality of the frame is what I was expecting from Colnago. I had originally ordered an EPS; the factory changed to EPQ production and that is the frame I got. I still find the EPS design to be beautiful. I am ordering a 2009 EPS at a substantial discount and will have it repainted to be similiar to my EPQ. I believe you would be happy with either bike and saving some money on the EPS is a bonus.


----------



## ronderman (May 17, 2010)

There are four differences between the 2 frames - 2 technical in the favor of the EPQ and 2 aesthetic for the EPS.

The EPQ has the Q stay in the rear stay - same as the C59, it's supposedly stiffer. Probably marketing talk. Second, it has internal cable routing - if that means anything to you.

The EPS has the leaf stays and they are, no question, better looking. It's subtle, but that's always been colnago. Considering Zabel used those stays, I'm sure they are plenty stiff. Second, the EPS has better paint (at least in the 2011) - the same paint scheme in 2011 from EPS to EPQ is not the same, the EPS was no doubt better.

This is coming from a guy who has an EPQ but ordered an EPS. I am of course happy with my EPQ and I am sure you will be happy with either an EPS or an EPQ.


----------



## DeejayBooboo (Sep 4, 2011)

@raymond8pistons and @ronderman: Many thanks for your very valuable insights. You both have the same history in that you ordered an EPS and ended up getting the EPQ. 

Now for the pricing part. I can get the EPS for US$4,500 and the EPQ for US$5,300 here in Malaysia. How do these prices compare to your part of the world? Is going for the EPS at US$800 less more value for money?


----------



## Raymond8Pistons (Jun 24, 2002)

The price for the EPQ is consistent with dealers here in the United States. There are some dealers here who are offering EPS frame sets for $3,599.00. Sizes and color options are limited . I do not think you can go wrong with either model.


----------

